# Singapore hotel



## Judy (May 19, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a clean, comfortable, well-located, reasonably priced hotel in Singapore?  We'll be there for two days prior to a cruise.


----------



## Wings2812 (May 19, 2011)

Take a look at the Conrad Hilton. It's an excellent hotel if you can get a good deal. We stayed there last year - in a nice quiet location and there is a transit station close by to get you around. Enjoy Singapore, it's a great city !


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 19, 2011)

Judy said:


> Can anyone recommend a clean, comfortable, well-located, reasonably priced hotel in Singapore?  We'll be there for two days prior to a cruise.



The Marriott on Orchard.

I also like Raffles or the Four Seasons.


----------



## bass (May 21, 2011)

We were there a month ago and stayed at the Rendezvous Hotel.  It is very nice but there is a lot of construction going on.   There are many nice hotels in Singapore including the Carlton, the Fullerton and the Peninsula.   Singapore is a very nice clean Cosmopolitan city.   We loved it.   Hope you enjoy.

Nancy


----------



## colamedia (May 22, 2011)

Singapore is pretty safe, and clean all over.

Almost anything on Orchard Rd is 'well positioned', and anything around Clarke Quay too (bit more dining/night life rather than shopping focus) Either of those 2 areas would be handy for getting around. I know someone that stayed the the Park Hotel at Clarke Quay last year and they were very happy. Make sure you can get non-smoking and the size of bed you want - 2 single beds is not uncommon and they can be ridiculously smokey rooms compared to what you're used to.  It is very much you get what you pay for.  Anywhere will be 'a short taxi cab ride' from whereever you want to go, and taxis are cheap and plentiful. 

Geylang is the red light district, though compared to other countries it's a pretty tame red light area, but that might be one to avoid.  The port area is just a bit remote compared to anywhere else near the city. 

Lots of the hotel web sites have a book and pay in advance discount (10days/30days/etc), so can be worthwhile checking the direct websites.


----------

